# Jurassic World: Evolution



## Stroiner (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

das Spiel erscheint zwar erst in 2 Tagen, aber ich würde vorher gerne wissen, ob alle Feautures bereits bekannt sind.
Es gibt zwar einige Entwicklervideos zu den Dinosauriern und der Spielweise, aber wie sieht es beispielsweise mit dynamischen Wetterfekkten aus?
Tag Nacht Zyklus?
Katastrophen?

Und was ist neu im Vergleich zu Operation Genesis?
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Helikopter und der Jeep in diversen Vorschau-Berichten gelobt wurden,
aber das gab es tatsächlich damals schon und zwar ganz genau so.

Und wie ist euer Eindruck bisher?


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Juni 2018)

Es gibt eine Insel mit Nacht-Setting, einen dynamischen Wechsel aber glaub ich nicht, höchstens im Sandbox-Mode auf Isla Nublar
Zu den Katastrophen: Es wird Unwetter mit Wirbelstürmen geben, die u.a. zu Stromausfällen führen können so dass Dinosaurier ausbrechen können.

Es wird sehr ähnlich wie Genesis sein, aber halt hübscher und mit mehr Umfang (vor allen in der Anzahl der Saurier)
zudem wird es 5 Story-Inseln geben (die "5 Tode", die bekannteste davon ist wohl Isla Sorna aus JP2+3) + Isla Nublar

Ich freu mich sehr auf dieses Spiel, hab den geistigen Vorgänger schon geliebt


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (12. Juni 2018)

Hab das Spiel jetzt über Steam knapp 2h angespielt und dann eine Rückerstattung beantragt. Bin richtig froh, dass ich innerhalb der Rückgabefrist noch die Möglichkeit hatte einen "Fleischfresser" zu züchten. Danach macht man eigentlich alle 5 Minuten nichts anderes mehr, als das Vieh wieder zu betäuben, den Zaun zu reparieren und es dann per Hubschrauber wieder ins Gehege zurück zu fliegen. Danach greift es sofort wieder die Zäune an und das Spiel beginnt von vorne (Elektrozaun!). 

Vielleicht hätte ich erstmal weiter nur Pflanzenfresser züchten sollen und mich mit dem Aufbau des Parks beschäftigen. Aber wozu kann ich nen Fleischfresser schon ziemlich am Anfang in den Park setzen, der mich dann im Gunde zu nichts anderem mehr kommen lässt, weil er alle 5 Minuten wieder ausbricht (Trotz Elektozaun, Futter und Wasser)?

Das Game sah so toll aus und dann frustet es einen mit sowas. Ne danke. 
Hätte ichs für die PS4 gekauft würde ich nun in die Röhre gucken und mich schwarz ärgern.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2018)

Cyber-Wasp schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel jetzt über Steam knapp 2h angespielt und dann eine Rückerstattung beantragt. Bin richtig froh, dass ich innerhalb der Rückgabefrist noch die Möglichkeit hatte einen "Fleischfresser" zu züchten. Danach macht man eigentlich alle 5 Minuten nichts anderes mehr, als das Vieh wieder zu betäuben, den Zaun zu reparieren und es dann per Hubschrauber wieder ins Gehege zurück zu fliegen. Danach greift es sofort wieder die Zäune an und das Spiel beginnt von vorne (Elektrozaun!).
> 
> Vielleicht hätte ich erstmal weiter nur Pflanzenfresser züchten sollen und mich mit dem Aufbau des Parks beschäftigen. Aber wozu kann ich nen Fleischfresser schon ziemlich am Anfang in den Park setzen, der mich dann im Gunde zu nichts anderem mehr kommen lässt, weil er alle 5 Minuten wieder ausbricht (Trotz Elektozaun, Futter und Wasser)?
> 
> ...



Bist Du sicher, dass da nicht was falsch gelaufen ist? Kann ja nicht sein, dass das normal ist, ansonsten würden ja alle Spieler darüber klagen, auf Steam bekommt es aber bei der Mehrheit gut an ( "sehr positiv" )  ^^  War es vlt. Bestandteil einer Mission, und du hattest einen bestimmten Punkt nicht beachtet, so dass die Mission immer neu startete? Oder war Futter/Wasser vlt. an einer unzugänglichen Stelle?


ps: für die PS4/Xbox könntest du beim Kauf der Disc-Version diese dann einfach weiterverkaufen. Das bringt zwar nicht ganz den Kaufpreis, aber "in die Röhre" schaust du auch nicht


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juni 2018)

also ich liebe das Spiel, zock es ja schon einige Stündchen


----------



## Rdrk710 (12. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> also ich liebe das Spiel, zock es ja schon einige Stündchen



Und kannst du was zu der Beschreibung oben sagen, dass man bei Fleischfressern nur noch damit beschäftigt ist, den Zaun zu reparieren, weil er offenbar andauernd angegriffen wird? Bist du auch auf dieses "Problem" gestoßen?


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juni 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Und kannst du was zu der Beschreibung oben sagen, dass man bei Fleischfressern nur noch damit beschäftigt ist, den Zaun zu reparieren, weil er offenbar andauernd angegriffen wird? Bist du auch auf dieses "Problem" gestoßen?



Hatte bisher nur den Ceratosaurus was Fleischfresser betrifft, mit dem hatte ich aber keine Probleme. Allerdins hab ich 2 mal viel zu früh zuviel gebaut und keine Sachen die Einnahmen generieren (Hotel, Andenken-Shops, Restaurant, Besucher-Aussichtsplattformen) und hab den Park in die Pleite geführt  das war aber auch beides "gestern" nacht zwischen den PKs und ich war müde. Heute klappt es schon deutlich besser.


----------



## Rdrk710 (12. Juni 2018)

Ok, das klingt aber nach Gameplay dass man lernen muss, und nicht nach "Problemen" - aber so soll es ja sein - also in so fern 
Denke, ich werd's mir auch zulegen


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (12. Juni 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass da nicht was falsch gelaufen ist? Kann ja nicht sein, dass das normal ist, ansonsten würden ja alle Spieler darüber klagen, auf Steam bekommt es aber bei der Mehrheit gut an ( "sehr positiv" )  ^^  War es vlt. Bestandteil einer Mission, und du hattest einen bestimmten Punkt nicht beachtet, so dass die Mission immer neu startete? Oder war Futter/Wasser vlt. an einer unzugänglichen Stelle?



Ne, es war komplett unabhängig von einer Mission. Vielleicht hätte ich warten müssen, bis mir explizit in einer Mission gesagt wird, dass ich nen Fleischfresser züchten soll. Ich hab halt einfach drauf los gebaut. Hätte ich nicht rein zufällig vorher noch die Basis für die Hubschrauber gebaut, hätte ich den Dino noch nicht mal mehr betäuben und einfangen können.


----------

